
Show HN: Digest.AI – AI-automated digest for your team's Slack - spenceryang
https://digest.ai/?ref=hackernews
======
spenceryang
In the past year since Slack Digest has launched, we’ve helped many teams and
communities getting more productive and saving lots of time through having
important messages picked out for them every day.

In the last few months, we have learnt new machine learning techniques,
applied new algorithms, redesigned the system architecture, and restructured
all of the software components to make the overall system more robust, more
accurate, and easier to use.

Rebuilt from ground up and changed name to Digest.AI :D

------
CLei
Any other platf integration in the future?

~~~
spenceryang
Thinking about Workplace by Facebook, Hipchat, Salesforce. Let's see which is
easier and more interesting!

